# Way OT: Men, beware eating those canned french cut green beans



## JamesInNC

I was half listening to the TV tonight from another room when a story caught my attention. Don't know what show it was.

A doctor/scientist was asked if canned french cut green beans could cause ED in men. Surprisingly the answer was yes!

I was intrigued so did some research. Turns out it is true, not just for green beans, but for many canned foods. Apparently most canning companies use a chemical to line the cans that, when metabolized, increases the amount of estrogen in your body. Men don't respond well to estrogen. (It's not good for women or children either.)

I'm certainly no alarmist. This just surprised me so much. For details see:

http://www.prostate.net/blog/2010/bpa-prostate-cancer/

MODERATOR: Won't hurt my feelings if you move/delete this thread! I kinda expect it.


----------



## tr7nut

*Holy crow!!*

Yeah, as someone who eats canned goods pretty much every night, (green beans included) I appreciate the heads up!

Cliff


----------



## JamesInNC

Cliff,
Glad the topic interests you. I wasn't sure how much interest folks here would have. I think the issue is topical as, like with you, a lot of people are eating that kind of food.


----------



## John P

tr7nut said:


> Yeah, as someone who eats canned goods pretty much every night, (green beans included) I appreciate the heads up!
> 
> Cliff


No pun intended!


----------



## JamesInNC

Lol!!!


----------



## Mitchellmania

That's why Popeye had no kids.


----------



## djnick66

Mitchellmania said:


> That's why Popeye had no kids.


what about Swee Pea?


----------



## JamesInNC

djnick66 said:


> what about Swee Pea?


Swee'Pea actually came in a box!

Yep - left on Popeye's doorstep in a box. Popeye adopts him calling him "boy-kid" at first.

BTW - in Popeye's day, Swea Pea is a term of affection. He sometimes refers to Olive Oyl as his Swea Pea  Aw, aint that cute! Guess all that spinach did takes its toll. He never had any kids with Olive.

Facts from my fuzzy memory confirmed through the Popeye/Swea Pea WIKI.


----------



## Solium

All joking aside. I really wonder how healthy grocery food is nowadays with all the garbage they put into them or on them. You think your eating healthy by choosing fresh fruits, vegies, fish and who knows what its actually doing to your body? :freak:


----------



## iamweasel

Sort of helps explain why cancer cases have risen as food is more and more chemically created and yet those overseeing it can't quite put 2 and 2 together. Look at the McRib, they say there is nearly 70 chemicals in that, between the scalded pig guts and the bun. You'd be safer to eat the tar from the road out in front of your house.


----------



## starlord

I do't worry about any of it. after all the main part of my nighty meal is hambugger that I fiy in a pan. or sometimes is I've been about to get some I will add a packet of remen to the mix.


----------



## Disco58

JamesInNC said:


> A doctor/scientist was asked if canned french cut green beans could cause ED in men....turns out it is true, not just for green beans, but for many canned foods. Apparently most canning companies use a chemical to line the cans that, when metabolized, increases the amount of estrogen in your body.


Well, I guess that explains it... So it really is my mother's and exes fault? Women cause it, then complain about it.


----------



## tr7nut

*Convenience is the curse i think...*

Seems like anything that's easy to make, saves time in the kitchen, cash and carry etc... will eventually kill us or give us something you can't wash off. Must i always be a slave to the kitchen in order to live longer??  I do enjoy cooking, but GEEZ!! Any kind of shortcut seems to be the wrong way to go. I actually bought snap beans at a farmers market a weekend ago, we went to prepare them today and the wife tells me they were rotten. I don't remember my grandparents veggies going bad so quickly, but maybe i wasn't paying attention. Who knows, just frustrating as hell trying to eat healthy.

Cliff


----------



## mcdougall

I've found the best antidote to canned veggies is Scotch 
Mcdee


----------



## dreadnaught726

And here I thought it was due to prolonged exposure to Testors paint and Tenax fumes.


----------



## rkoenn

So how many of your fairer halves are now going to start serving you canned veggies??? LOL Or in McDee's case, refilling the glass over and over, too much alcohol has a similar effect!

Bob K.


----------



## mcdougall

rkoenn said:


> So how many of your fairer halves are now going to start serving you canned veggies??? LOL Or in McDee's case, refilling the glass over and over, too much alcohol has a similar effect!
> 
> Bob K.


Yeah....but you don't mind as much...


----------



## Mitchellmania

Doesn't MSG have the same effect?


----------



## mcdougall

Mitchellmania said:


> Doesn't MSG have the same effect?


As Scotch?.....
........I think not....
Mcdee


----------



## frankenstyrene

My horoscope today said to beware midgets bearing fruit. It did not specify canned or fresh, so now I'm worried about the canned prunes I ate.


----------



## JamesInNC

Wouldn't worry 'bout the canning, Frank. It's t ose prune
in general what's got me worry'n for ya.


----------



## mcdougall

frankenstyrene said:


> My horoscope today said to beware midgets bearing fruit. It did not specify canned or fresh, so now I'm worried about the canned prunes I ate.



















Mcdee


----------

